# RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The sun came out (finally) and although the ground was mushy we all had a good time.

Here's our Host, Roger:










The morning ws damp and cloudy, but the Jolly Green Giant set off to crush any resistance. Here it rolls through the station:










Over the Aughwick River:










And again, from the other side:










Running hard through the canyon as the sun came out: 









A large contingent from ECLSTS dropped in, including Ric Golding with his Speeder:










With the pizza finished and the sun shining (and the batteries charged at last), EBT #15 made an appearance:










The new turntable became the center for some complex RGS Mikado switching moves:










The two EBT Mikes were constantly meeting on their way up and down the mountain.... crossing siding at Three Springs (?):










Eventually they met at Orbisonia:










And carried on with the task at hand - hauling coal and freight:


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Pete, 

Thanks for posting the great pictures! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Great Pics 

Thanks 

Randy


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! It's always neat to see something other than Colorado engines as that is what I eat and breathe and the EBT is the best candidate in my opinion!


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Great photos! Superb equipment! Great looking railroad! 
Question - what's Roger using for coal loads in the hoppers?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Great pictures pete thanks for posting. Iforgot to take a picture of the speeder on friday so i went back on sat to get a picture of it but could not find it now i know why. I would like to do ours on the order of ricks. Thanks again for the post.


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Thanks to Pete for the post and great pictures. The EBT trains were a hit at the ECLSTS and I know we had fun with them at my open house. 

Many thanks to those who came and we will do this again next year on the following Sunday. Mother Nature smiled on us more as the morning wore on. By 1:00 we had sun with some clouds. Jonothan almost had some sunburn. 

I am sorry to say the coal loads are stock Bachmann, but will be replaced as soon as all the cars are weathered. Real EBT coal will be crushed and spread on a foam base. Will post some pics when done. 

Thanks again Pete and hope to meet more of you next year at our open house. 

Roger


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Some of the hoppers had real coal loads - run-of-mine lumps! 










Incidentally, for all you EBT experts - how many 2-bay hoppers *should* you be able to see at once on Rog's layout?


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

All I have and then a few of yours. I am enjoying my EBT experience, don't rain on my parade. 

I have one Yoder car and one more coming. I will be able to pull 8 "shorties" and two 3 bay. Will be getting the coach 6 if that project goes through. 

All those who owned large "fleets" of 3 bays did not show on Sunday. 

Maybe in April we will be able to create long "correct" trains. 

Nice picture of coal Peter. I am getting some real EBT coal to make my load courtesy of Allan Landis. Will post some pictures. 

Rog


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Great pics! Boy, those EBT mikes look great. I'm as green with envy as Rog's #14. (A little gunmetal paint on the boiler, black paint on the smokebox, and some judicious weathering and it could look like #14 "as delivered.") 

Pete--of that particular style? 4, and not in that lettering scheme. Fudge the 2-bay to be representative of the PSC cars, backdate the scene to 1913 when the first steel cars arrived, and you've still got plenty of 2-bays to go. 

BTW, Accucraft just posted that the EBT #12 will be out in "Spring 2010." Here's hoping! I can't wait to paint it green. 

Later, 

K


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

You mean the Jolly Green Giant is really a correct green for some era. And here I thought it was really a Tweetsie Color. 

I am going to leave it as is until I do some detailing. What I do need is some good pics of the pilot beam and rear tender beam so I can get the air hoses and piping correct. Also need a closeup of the mechanical sanders that go from the cab front to the sand domes. Help!!! 

Rog


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

The original specs for all the EBT locos from #11 forward called for Baldwin's "olive green" with "light chrome yellow (orange)" lettering. The olive green by all accounts I've heard is something similar to the Pennsy's "Brunswick Green," in that it was a very dark shade of green that could have been mistaken for black in the right light. 










It's not known how long before the green paint got replaced by black paint, but knowing how quickly things got covered in coal dust, I'd image it wasn't too long before they looked black. The green on JGG is probably a shade too green, but with sufficient weathering, we can work miracles. 

Let me get a few things off my plate, and I'll dig through my photos to see what I can come up with. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Pete, 
Thanks for the great post & photos… sorry that I missed the event. 

Roger, 
It was great to meet you at York. I hope to attend your event in April. 

Geoff Ringlé


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Roger, 

I thank you for letting us run on your trackage for our connection from Ken Brunt's railroad to Bruce Chandler's railroad. It made a nice connection. I'm sorry our visit was so short, but we were cramming a lot into one day. Your railroad is fantastic! 

Pete, 

Great to catch up at the show and at Roger's. Your modeling seems to constantly get refined and you certainly do the EBT proud. Carry on, my friend.


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Rick, 

It was great to have you and your entourage at the RGS East. We had many new visitors that day. 

Yes, Pete has been an inspiration to us all. Now with Allan Landis, Jim Stapelton and others we should be able to put on a good EBT show at the RGS East. Now for a caboose, combine and an M-1. 

We will try to be open the day after the Fall Show. Maybe you can stay longer. Will promise new bridges and buildings. 

Roger


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Pete--of that particular style? 4, and not in that lettering scheme.

[FYI: We're arguing about 2-bays again.] I guess you're right. My 28' 2-bay had to have been converted by the time they built the 22' ones.

Re: lettering scheme - the Bachmann cardboard box with the hopper in it says "old-style lettering' on it. Maybe the next run will say "new style lettering".



Now for a caboose, combine and an M-1.

We are definitely short of end-of-train devices with only one EBT combine in the area. Mr K converted a flatcar to a slab-side caboose - maybe that's a quick fix? 
EBT Caboose #26 Thread

Thanks to all for the kind comments. I'm surprised that no other visitor has any photos to post. Or is Randy saving his video for Youtube?


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

I will forward this link to the crew and see what shakes out. 

Roger


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Pete, give me two weeks, and you can have hopper car lettering in whichever style you want. I've got to tweak the 2s, 5s, and 7s, but otherwise, the artwork is ready to go to the printers. The lettering will work for the box and flat cars, too, though you may have to change the capacity and weight numbers around a bit. I put enough numbers on the sheet to make that possible. 

These will be dry transfers, and available through the FEBT Company Store. (Price hasn't been determined yet, but in line with dry transfer sheets from CDS, etc.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

The comment was made last Sunday that there wasn't an out-of-scale item on the railroad. Everything was/is 1:20.3 (Fn3). Pretty remarkable state of the hobby.


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

That has evolved over the years. I remember early meets where 1:20.3 rolling stock was rarer than the engines. Now with all the built Hartford's and the plastic, we don't need to substitute the smaller equipment. Sure looks better and only a couple of folks on the open houses bring RC 1:29th trains. 

It will only get better. I also notice more weathered motive and rolling stock. Mine included. 

Now if we can get a M-1 and some combines. M-1 would sell to all, even non-EBT folks. Took a survey, as long as it wasn't over priced. MAybe we need a Master-Builder done on the M-1???? 

A real quality unit, not a slap together. I like underside detail as well as the topside detail. 

Thoughts??? 

Roger


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Ugh! Just the thought of doing all those rivets makes me queezy. Do a master and cast each wall in resin mabye? 

Later, 

K


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well gents, hate to be a nit-picker, but what scale is Jack T's water tower? True, all rolling stock was in scale....The pump house is fine since he scratched that, but i cannot recall the Piko tower specs...
please do not all shoot me at once.

Jonathan/EMw


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

The water tank is a scale 1:20.3 model of the Jacks Cabin water tank outside Gunnison CO. The DRGW had two almost identical and one was at Villa Grove on the valley line above Alamosa. Both are gone now. But they we small and work well on almost any 1:20.3 layout. 

This tank was built by Pacific Coast Garden RR Supply in CA. for me and Jack T finished and weathered it. They have a great selection of structures. 

Roger Cutter


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That is an awesome looking layout and trains. Is it in Annapolis? Do you have advertised open houses? We are just over on the eastern shore, and have a big open house tour in June. 
Paul


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

I am located about 30 minutes south of York PA in Maryland. Kind of far away from the shore. We do have an open house on the 18/19 April. Let me know if you are interested and I can provide directions. 

We are strictly battery power and have about 1400' of track. 

All good LS folks are welcome. 

Roger Cutter


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Roger, I know all about the jacks cabin tank, etc. I have a perfect spot for one on my line already planned. I was referring toe the plastic one in the yard next to he pump house that JACK THOMPSON built....That is a Piko that he nicely worked over.
Jonathan


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan -


Yes, I must confess the the "other" water tank started life as a plastic 1:32 scale (or maybe it's 1:29) PIKO kit, but I did try to "up scale" it by lengthening the supports and adding a taller victorian-style finial on top. Here's a pic:









 


You can see the Jack's Cabin tank by clicking here.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Roger, 
I am with you on this one. Tops on my list are a pair of cabeese and a M1. 
I’ll scratch build a caboose or two if necessary, but I think we know whose arm we need to twist on the M1 (it would sell). 
Geoff Ringle


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

If his name rhymes with Rich, then I guess I know who you are talking about. 

A quick polling of folks who model eastern and western all indicated an interest in the M-1. Just a cool model and one that would work with any modeling situation. 

My HOn3 RGS modules may find an M-1 helping the Geese. 

Sorry about the earlier request for information on the water tank. Thought they were asking about the Jack's Cabin tank, not the Piko. 

Roger Cutter


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

If his name rhymes with Rich, then I guess I know who you are talking about. 

A quick polling of folks who model eastern and western all indicated an interest in the M-1. Just a cool model and one that would work with any modeling situation.


That's who I am talking about. I agree, the M1 would work for many situations. 

Geoff Ringle


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Got to get those miners to their job in style and also the Sears Catalogues with the mail. 

Neat motor and I guess the only Gas/Electric ever built in NG. 

Roger


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who don't know what an M1 looks like. Big pic on railphotos.net (really neat) *It's a gas-electric sandwich *

The EBT website page: *Our Gas Motorcars*

And here's another:


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Great news, the HOn3 RGS East just added a Hallmark EBT M-1 and coach 20. They will make a nice train, even though the M-1 apparently only pulled #8. 

In my world it will be an appropriate consist. Again don't rain on my parade. 

Now for a #12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18 and a caboose. 

We really need an M-1 in Fn3.... I want to be first in line. 

Those who are in the know, what do they call the color on the M-1? 

Roger Cutter


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

In Kindergarten, we called it Green  

Seriously, I've found that Scalecoat 2's "GN dark green" is pretty close to what the EBT uses on their coaches. That particular shade of green varied over the years, so there's really no way to say for certain they used "this" green as opposed to that one. The oxide red on the doors and roof is a tourist-era thing, like the brass boiler bands and white trim on RY's mikado. The _Timber Transfer_ ran an article on painting the M-1 some years back. I'll dig that up and see if I can get specifics. 

Later, 

K


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Thanks. I have not been able to determine if the Parlor 20 is painted as the place I found it is closed. If not I will need to paint and letter. Tip on the color will be very helpful. 

Looking forward to getting a DCC motor decoder in the M-1 so it will run on the RGS East HOn3. 

Seriously, the M-1 is a natural for Fn3. I cannot find any drawings yet but wondered at the length and width. What I might consider is doing it in brass for myself and then using the brass sides as a mold for others who would not mind a urethane car. 

I don't mind doing the rivets. 

Roger Cutter


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

I don't mind doing the rivets.


That's a LOT of rivets. 

I don't think I've seen a drawing of M1. The spikesys.com reference sources page (*http://www.spikesys.com/EBT/mag.html*) says there is something in 'S Gaugian' Mar/Apr 1986, p. 87, but when I got that issue it only had 50 pages! There's also a ref to 'Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette' Jul/Aug 1998, p. 54. Anyone know what's on that page? (Hmmm.. the back-issue list says they still have some; I'd better email Bob Brown.) 

Here's another big, detailed photo showing ALL (well, half) those rivets. 
*http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/ebtM1a.jpg*


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Pete, 
Thanks for posting the pictures. I like the last one you posted… silver roof, orange trim & are the sides black? I see that the picture was taken in 1960. 

Roger, 
Boy, I would like to see one in brass. You are right; perfect for F scale… the drive system should be easy…. 

Geoff


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, the July/August 1998 _Gazette_ has plans for the M-1. 

Length: 50' (over carbody)
Width: 8' 6" 
Height: 11' 8.5" to top of roof, 13' 1.5" to clear the exhaust 
Trucks on 31' 8" centers 
Wheelbase of trucks: 8' 
Wheels: 33" 

Colors: 
Regular service: 

Body - dark green. Consensus on the EBT forum is that Scalecoat's GN Green is spot on. 
Trim - oxide red. Probably the same as what the EBT used on their box cars. Floquils (or was it Scalecoat's) "Venitian Dull Red" is supposedly spot on for paint chips discovered in the shops some years back. I believe that particular shade of paint is no longer in production. Any oxide red will probably be a fair to good match. The red that Bruce Chandler uses on his box cars compares very favorably to prototype photos. 
Roof - dark grey 
Lettering - gold 

Tourist service: 

Same as above except for roof color. The shot Peter linked to (and another taken the same year) show a silverish roof, though I believe that was short lived, if it's not the light reflecting wrong. Most tourist-era shots show the car with a dark red roof, similar to the shade used on the trim. 

Later, 

K


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

I think we need a new subject link on this. 

Thanks for the info and I will be setting up a folder with all of this in it for my reference. 

The 50 foot comes out to be 2.46 feet in Fn3. Nice size. Will find the plans in the Gazette and see where to start. Guess a lot of brass. 

Rog


----------



## brooks2128 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Rog, 

I must say you have a very nice looking railroad. when I get back from this deployment I would love to come and visit your railroad sometime this June.


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Good news for the M-1. I now have the Hallmark HOn3 one to look at and I found the NGG plans. Seems to have all the necessary info. 

I will look them over carefully and see what is the best tact to take on building the unit. 

Too possibilities. 

Brass frame and under side and brass body 

Brass frame and styrene body. 

I am sure there is a power truck from USA or Aristo that will power the unit and all we have to do is build new side frames. 

Rog


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

... I am sure there is a power truck from USA or Aristo that will power the unit and all we have to do is build new side frames...


Not that I see, according to Scot Lawrence's  motor block list. You need one with a 4.72" wheelbase, with 1 5/8" wheels. With that much real estate between the axles, though, I wonder if you could fit two of Hartland's motor and gearbox sets in between. Wheels can probably be had for a reasonable price from Crofut and Iron Creek Shops, since 33" is a standard dimension for a standard gauge wheel, and they're the only shop doing 1:20 standard gauge. 

Glad you found the NGG plans. I'll get that other stuff off to you next week. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

I am sure there is a power truck from USA or Aristo that will power the unit 


What? Heresy! 
What's wrong with a 1.5cc gas motor and a generator, like the real thing? 


two of Hartland's motor and gearbox sets 


Surely one motor/geared axle would be more prototypical? It's not as if you'd expect it to pull loaded hoppers! 

(Bob Baxter had a pic on his "rocket' thread" align="absMiddle" src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" /> 










For all those interested in the M1, here's a fascinating page of photos by Lance Myer of the interior and underside:
*East Broad Top Pics from June 15, 2008: Inside M-1 *


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

The M-1 is home and we are about to install DCC and then I will pull out the plans and an HO ruler and do some measuring. Great looking model. Never unwrapped and no paint. So I will have to get that done and find decals. 

The Orbisonia was bare, but had decals. M-1 by Samhongsa and 20 by Dong Gin. Both excellent brass people. 

Kevin thanks for the info on the trucks. I will talk to Peter when he arrives tomorrow and we will start thinking on how to do this. My next post will be titled "EBT M-1" a new link and maybe get some more input. 

We will have to put the open house to rest until we have the next one on the 18th and 19th of April. 

Also Jim Pitcher loaned me a Hallmark EBT caboose for information and the F&C people at the train show had cast urethane EBT 2 bay hoppers, steel box and will have 3 bay and caboose in HOn3. Beautiful stuff. 

. 
See you soon. 

Roger


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Great to see all those fine photos, they bring back fond memories. Also, many thanks for another chance to have my bridge on my desktop, as through a crash I lost the other great photo from Pete. By the way, even though I do not have an EBT loco, I could not resisit those Bmann hoppers, and have NINE of them. Sort of refects what I had back in my On3 days.
Have fun back east! George


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

Glad to see you found the meeting site. We had a great time and as usual the bridge got a lot of attention. We will be cleaning it and staining it in the coming weeks to keep her good for another 15 years. 

I am enjoying the EBT 14 and have about 10 hoppers and a bunch of the new Accu ones on order. Also building a model of the Orbisonia from a laser kit made in Germany, like the one Peter is doing. 

Stop by this weekend as we are having a two day meet. 

Rog


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Rog,
Sounds like fun! I will fire up the old Lear jet and whisk right back there.
George


----------



## RGSEast (Apr 21, 2008)

*RE: RGSEast Open House & many EBT Mikado photos*

You have a Lear and never told me. 

Will get you an extra Pit Beef if you land it on McComas Road 

Rog


----------

